# What is the price of 2GB DDR2 laptop RAM?



## hotshot05 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a HCL ME laptop which has only 1GB DDR2 RAM. I want to add 2GB RAM to it.

Specifications of the memory module -
*img41.imageshack.us/img41/7206/memoryinfo.jpg

*Any idea how much 2GB DDR2 laltop RAM costs nowadays?*

And how much do the shops usually charge to install the RAM inside the laptop?
I dont have the screwdrivers needed to open up the laptop. Otherwise would have had tried to put the RAM in myself.


----------



## AmpleNM (Dec 28, 2011)

RAM : Buy in India @ Flipkart.com


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 28, 2011)

2 GB DDR2 laptop RAM Transcend - 1350, Hynix - 1125 (From Deltapage)


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 28, 2011)

reniarahim1 said:


> 2 GB DDR2 laptop RAM Transcend - 1350



+1 for that. *www.priceindia.in/laptop/laptop-ram-price-notebook-memory-ddr2-ddr3/


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 30, 2011)

Go for this one 
Flipkart: Transcend DDR2-800/PC3-10600 DDR2 2 GB Laptop RAM (JM800QSU-2G): Ram


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 30, 2011)

go for the flipkart one


----------

